# Your Favorite Killer?



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm a big fan of slasher thrillers and murderous horror movies. I wanted to see who your favorite movie killer are!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Leather Face, isnt that Texas Chainsaw Massacre, R. Lee Ermry scares me.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

I've always loved Jigsaw more.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I've always loved Jigsaw more.



i know he is scary, but using a persons face as a mask, oh god. that and they have mods for that in GTA: SA in Back O Beyond, like north west a bit of Area 69 you find a truck, and a pit of body bags.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i know he is scary, but using a persons face as a mask, oh god. that and they have mods for that in GTA: SA in Back O Beyond, like north west a bit of Area 69 you find a truck, and a pit of body bags.


Heheh, I know all the mods and secrets of GTA:SA. But that's for another forum.

I love Jigsaw for not only being brutal, but his sheer brilliance.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Heheh, I know all the mods and secrets of GTA:SA. But that's for another forum.
> 
> I love Jigsaw for not only being brutal, but his sheer brilliance.



i know, but you can escape his traps, you hear a buzzing sound od a Chainsaw, you know your fucked.


----------



## Shindo (Aug 11, 2009)

the guys from the strangers


----------



## RoadDogg (Aug 11, 2009)

Ghostface from Scream


----------



## Attaman (Aug 11, 2009)

Riddick.  He'll kill you with a teacup.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

SSSSSSSSHIT! I FORGOT TO ADD HANNIBAL LECTOR!


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 11, 2009)

When I first saw this thread, I assumed it had to do with actual real life serial killers. If such was the case, I'd have to go with Frank Carter, the Omaha Sniper.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

DiveBomberBat said:


> When I first saw this thread, I assumed it had to do with actual real life serial killers. If such was the case, I'd have to go with Frank Carter, the Omaha Sniper.


Well, if it were real life killers, it wouldn't be in the T.V. based thread, now would it? xD


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 11, 2009)

Out of the choices, I'd have to say Jigsaw. I liked the first couple Saw movies, at least.

Part of me kind of "Awww"s at Jason though.. poor guy >:


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Well, if it were real life killers, it wouldn't be in the T.V. based thread, now would it? xD



real life, im not sure if Dr. Kevorkian (spelles right?) would count for helping with suicides.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 11, 2009)

I like the Zodiac Killer, or the Unabomber. Both have films about them, and have quite comical little, tragic tales.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I like the Zodiac Killer, or the Unabomber. Both have films about them, and have quite comical little, tragic tales.



i forgot about Zodiac.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm going to have to go with John Kramer (Jigsaw) here. 

Creative, sadistic, and he actually didn't kill anyone.  He just set up traps to make the victim choose their fate.  That's brilliant.  

There's nothing more dangerous then a creative serial killer with a philosophy.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 11, 2009)

Jason, hands (machetes?) down.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 11, 2009)

Godzilla


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 11, 2009)

Mines Kratos!! >: D from God of War
~shankity-stab-stab~


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 11, 2009)

*predator *he's one ugly mother fucker


----------



## Jelly (Aug 11, 2009)

Well.
Leatherface is the only one of them that was really, really scary.
I mean, yeah, Freddy is some wacky pedophile that'll kill John Depp in his dreams.

But, Leatherface is going to cut your skin off and wear it. Also he comes with a horrific family.


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 11, 2009)

I recently came across this series called Harper's Island. The killers from that show kept me guessing every episode.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 11, 2009)

WAIT
DEXTER


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> I recently came across this series called Harper's Island. The killers from that show kept me guessing every episode.



never heard of it. got any links or times and stations?


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> never heard of it. got any links or times and stations?



It was a 13 episode series that aired on CBS. I don't know if they ever plan to re-air it. All the eps are on Youtube, but you don't have Flash, do you?


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> It was a 13 episode series that aired on CBS. I don't know if they ever plan re-air it. All the eps are on Youtube, but you don't have Flash, do you?



it crapped out a few days ago, really random. but at my dads flash is in Pristine condition.


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 11, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Hannibal Lecter.



^ This one is good too.


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 11, 2009)

Just found out: It's on DVD Sept. 8.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 11, 2009)

Okay, Leatherface still scares me.
But I like Dexter Morgan.
He's a nice guy.
Who does nice things.
Like, he has a wife.
And he takes care of his sister.
And yeah.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Okay, Leatherface still scares me.
> But I like Dexter Morgan.
> He's a nice guy.
> Who does nice things.
> ...



never seen Dexter, looks good, but Leatherface, oh god, that is a very practical killer, he scares me still.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> never seen Dexter, looks good, but Leatherface, oh god, that is a very practical killer, he scares me still.



Well, I don't think there's anything practical about a fat guy running through the woods with a chainsaw.
BUT ILL TAKE UR WROD


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 11, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Hannibal Lecter.


 
He doesn't scare me, but he is my favorite fictional killers...
He has the best personality, and always has hillarious quotes....


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 11, 2009)

Queeeeen, gunpowder, gelatine, dynamite with a laser beam.  Guaranteed to blow your mind.


----------



## selkie (Aug 11, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Okay, Leatherface still scares me.
> But I like Dexter Morgan.
> He's a nice guy.
> Who does nice things.
> ...



Ditto. I love that show.

And bawwww. Only fictional killers. I was gonna say Albert Fish. :\ Not because what he did was great or anything, but he went all out.

...He's the most interesting, I mean to say. Look him up. Seriously.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 11, 2009)

Patrick Bateman was pretty good


and I liked Mr. Brooks because he killed Dane Cook with a shovel


----------



## Nick (Aug 11, 2009)

= / How is Michael Myers not at the top? 

He's my favorite cause his movies are the only ones that really ever scared me. The first two, neway.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 11, 2009)

Charles Manson.  He taught me the art of in and up.  The knife goes in, you slide it up


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Well, I don't think there's anything practical about a fat guy running through the woods with a chainsaw.
> BUT ILL TAKE UR WROD



i mean you can take a few things, but i would belive that there could be a chainsaw toating maniac in the woods.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Lulz, poor Chucky has no votes. xD


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Lulz, poor Chucky has no votes. xD



he is a doll, nt as scary as a unkillable psyhco with a machette.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> he is a doll, nt as scary as a unkillable psyhco with a machette.


Who care's how scary he is, he's funny as fuck.


----------



## Nick (Aug 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> he is a doll, nt as scary as a unkillable psyhco with a machette.


 
I'd be more freaked out if a doll came alive and started chasing me around with that little knife he uses. At least Jason gets it over with quick.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2009)

but he scares you by giving you a chance to run like hell, and he finds you no matter what. i still want zombies.


----------



## Krevan (Aug 11, 2009)

Im the only one that voted Freddy!?!?!

Not only does he murder the shit out of kids but he does it and laughs his ass off. With each new movie it becomes less and less of a horror movie and more of a sick and twisted live action episode of looney toons.

"Welcome to prime time bitch!'


----------



## Jelly (Aug 11, 2009)

Krevan said:


> Im the only one that voted Freddy!?!?!
> 
> Not only does he murder the shit out of kids but he does it and laughs his ass off. With each new movie it becomes less and less of a horror movie and more of a sick and twisted live action episode of looney toons.
> 
> "Welcome to prime time bitch!'



sorry
i dont like pedophilia, man


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 11, 2009)

It's a tie between Jigsaw and Hannibal Lector. 

If I were forced to pick, I'd say Hannibal. He's just so fricken cool!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 12, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> but he scares you by giving you a chance to run like hell, and he finds you no matter what. i still want zombies.



Jason is a ghoul, not a zombie.


----------



## Seas (Aug 12, 2009)

The Xenomorphs ( Aliens ) .


----------



## Sonata (Aug 12, 2009)

I'd say Hannibal Lecter or John Doe (Seven).

And I liked Elle Driver a lot, if that counts. (Kill Bill)


----------



## Reggy-Renegade (Aug 12, 2009)

i might have chosen Lecter if he was up there, but i like Jason better. i don't like Leatherface, since i'm in Texas, therefor do not find that movie very enjoyable because of texas stereotypes and changes from the actual murders. Not to mention the creepiness factor.


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll always have a soft spot for Freddy Kruger.
I remember back in school, a teacher wanted us to make up a fake family for ourselves.
Teacher: Who are you married to?
Me: Freddy Kruger.
Teacher: No, no... pick someone sexy.
Me: I did. 
Teacher: Well, pick again. :|
XP



Reggy-Renegade said:


> i might have chosen Lecter if he was up there, but i like Jason better. i don't like Leatherface, since i'm in Texas, therefor do not find that movie very enjoyable because of texas stereotypes *and changes from the actual murders.* Not to mention the creepiness factor.


Texas Chainsaw Massacre never happened. They said it was 'based' off true events, but it wasn't really. It vaguely resembled Ed Gein's murders in Wisconsin, but that's about all.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmm... Either Jason Voorhees, or Jigsaw. Probably Jigsaw, because he will make you go insane.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 12, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Jason is a ghoul, not a zombie.



no i want zombies, i know he isnt a zombie, he has to high of an intelligence.


----------



## Skuzzy (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Stuntman Mike.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, as a rule of thumb, I don't really like portrayed (fictional) human serial killers. :/

Favorite "killer" though? It's a complete toss-up between, "the Thing", and the original Xenomorph.


----------



## Reggy-Renegade (Aug 13, 2009)

That's what i meant. it didn't happen in texas, it wasn't about a texan, and despite the "based on a true story" label people slap on it, it has almost no true base. that kinda peeves me.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 14, 2009)

what about ottis from house of a thousand corpses?
but my fave would have to be pin head sorry I love that head of his


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 14, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Riddick.  He'll kill you with a teacup.



^this


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 14, 2009)

Jeffery Dhamer


----------



## Elessara (Aug 14, 2009)

How DARE you make me choose between Freddy and John!!

Jason ~ Mommas boy
Freddy ~ All time Love!!!
John ~ A new and upcoming love
Chucky ~ Punt the little F'er... really now
Michel ~ He's cool... he'll kill you with a feather if there's nothing else close XD
LeatherFace ~ All he wants is his fathers approval...
Other ~ Oh there are PLENTY of others... lol

I picked Freddy BTW. ^_^


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 14, 2009)

Elessara said:


> How DARE you make me choose between Freddy and John!!
> 
> Jason ~ Mommas boy
> Freddy ~ All time Love!!!
> ...


Jigsaw's betterrrrrrrr~


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 14, 2009)

What about the guy from phone booth
That guys badass


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 14, 2009)

Charlie Manson <3 even though he never killed anyone.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Charlie Manson <3 even though he never killed anyone.


Can I touch your awesomness?


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 14, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> Can I touch your awesomness?



YOU LOVE HIM TOO?


----------



## Elessara (Aug 14, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Jigsaw's betterrrrrrrr~


 
More clever? yes.

More awesome? Sorry but no... Freddy kills for his own amusment (and revenge) whilst delivering off color humor to boot.

Jigsaw "kills" to teach... but sadley with no humor...

Even with that siad it was a close call for me... but I had to choose Freddy... I grew up with him, and hell... what's better than death with a laugh? John was a close (very close) second choice...

(The new movie is so close to coming out!!! Can't wait! ^_^)
_"Oh yes, there will be blood." ~_I love that line...


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 14, 2009)

Elessara said:


> (The new movie is so close to coming out!!! Can't wait! ^_^)



I KNOOOOOW! I'm so friggin' excited. I've followed the series like a friggin' cultist. xD


----------



## Elessara (Aug 14, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I KNOOOOOW! I'm so friggin' excited. I've followed the series like a friggin' cultist. xD


 
Lol, me 2... I have seen all 4 of them in theaters on Halloween Night... (Useally the midnight showing if there is one) 

This one will be no different.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 14, 2009)

Elessara said:


> Lol, me 2... I have seen all 4 of them in theaters on Halloween Night... (Useally the midnight showing if there is one)
> 
> This one will be no different.


*Cough* There's 5 *Cough*


----------



## Elessara (Aug 14, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> *Cough* There's 5 *Cough*


 
O shit... your right... 

<--- Can't count


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 14, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I'm going to have to go with John Kramer (Jigsaw) here.
> 
> Creative, sadistic, and he actually didn't kill anyone.  He just set up traps to make the victim choose their fate.  That's brilliant.
> 
> There's nothing more dangerous then a creative serial killer with a philosophy.


^this, jigsaw is twisted, jason or mike meyers just cuts someones head off, thats boring after awhile


----------



## Azure (Aug 14, 2009)

Tobacco.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 15, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> Jason or Mike Meyers just cuts someones head off, thats boring after awhile



Not always. Some of the ways Jason kills is quite awesome (best one I've seen yet is from Jason Takes Manhattan when he 



Spoiler



rips a guy's intestines out with a harpoon gun


----------

